# ADVISE PLEASE



## moto-x (May 13, 2004)

*hi i have had a cold water tank for over 14 years now Us Gallon 80 Uk Gallon 67, i have had lots of fish over the years but it is now just got koi in it and they dont do jack other than sleep and doze around. any way to the point a neighber has offerd me some cash for the fish as he wants them for his pond they vary in size most arround 12", i have allways been temped to stock piranha and now have the chance, any sugerstions on filters, heaters, pumps, gravel would be nice, also i would like a mixture of Nattereri and Carbie in there is this possible and how many shold i put in my tank (Us Gallon 80, Uk Gallon 67) also what are the best plants to put in with them. any advise would be great.*


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

welcome
i like my piranha tank bare, you would need either sand or gravel, i prefer natural gravel in a piranha tank, but sand is cheaper. you will need 2 200w heaters, one on each end. a 500ish ghp powerhead to create a current so the piranhas arnt so skittish, and i think 2 emperor 400 would be good for filtration

ps. get rid of those god damn p*ssy fish, lol, piranhas are my fav fish i ever had and i have had a lot. you should get 4 red belly piranhas in that tank.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Basic set-up (at least): dark gravel, driftwood, plants (even fake), 1 AC 500 power filter, 1 +300gph powerhead, termometer and heater...

...and no more than 4 Ps (Pygos) for that tank for life...







!


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

well got heaters id go with the ebo jaeger heaters, for wattage u just multiply ur tank size by 5 and thats the wattage u should get, so 80x5 is 400, so go with 2 200 watt, for filters, yes the emperor 400's are very nice filters, aquaclear's arent bad either. and you really dont need air pumps but i like the bubbles heh. you can go to a home depot or somthing and pick up 2x 40lbs bags of pea gravel for about $2 a bag, and what will be good for ur tank, but make sure u wash the gravel out good before putting it in ur tank, and dont forget to cylce the tank if ur adding new gravel. and you can have 4 total pygocentrius in your tank when they are full grown. so you could have 2 reds and 2 caribe iif u wanted. i really dont like natural plants, they brought snails into my tank. plus fake look just as good imo.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

80 gal, I would go for (3) 12" Ps. Decors are optional, 200 watt heater, (1) Rena XP3 for filteration. Basic, simple and easy.









_*Moved to Tank and Equipment Questions *_


----------

